# Barnacles on inside of bottle?



## DerDiggler (Jul 20, 2011)

Having a very tough time removing the "remnants" of barnacles from the inside of a few bottles.

 Most aren't wide enough (old soda bottles) for any type of brush.

 Any tips?


----------



## olm911 (Jul 20, 2011)

a good soaking in vinegar might help. barnacles are mostly calcium carbonate and vinegar will dissolve it.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup, olm is on the ball. Vinegar is slower, but safer than the Muriatic/HCl which has been discussed heavily lately here as a way to remove such mineral deposits.


----------



## DerDiggler (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for the fast replies.

 Was trying to avoid the Muriatic acid approach, for obvious safety reasons.  

 Will have to give vinegar a try.


----------



## DerDiggler (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for the help.

 Was shocked at how fast vinegar worked.  Soaked them overnight, and all the barnacles had disappeared.

 In reality, it only took maybe 15 minutes.  I put another bottle in while cleaning the first batch, and it was barnacle-free very fast.


----------

